# "Railworks 3: Train Simulator 2012" - DLC Abzocke!



## fac3l3ss (12. März 2012)

Ich muss zugeben, das oben genannte Spiel zu besitzen. 
Keine Sorge, Steam hat es mir während des Weihnachtssales geschenkt! 

Aber was mir auffällt, achtet mal auf die DLCs:
Railworks 3: Train Simulator 2012 on Steam




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal davon abgesehen, dass hier im Forum nicht die Zielgruppe für das Spiel ist und ich es abgrundtief schei_e finde, ist das reine Abzocke und nicht zu tolerieren!!! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. März 2012)

Die haben dir wahrscheinlich eine echte Lok angedreht

Nein hast schon Recht, umso mehr wie den Konzernen durchgehenlassen umso weiter gehen sie.

P.S Wie ist das Gameplay so


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. März 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> (...)
> P.S Wie ist das Gameplay so


Voll geil.

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-hSi5YwouU


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Ich 15 (12. März 2012)

Es gibt nicht viele die solche Simulationen spielen, deshalb müssen die Preise der DLCs hoch sein sonst lohnt sich das für die Entwickler nicht.(die dlcs kann man ja auch kaufen wenn sie in Angebot sind). Bei Flugsimulatoren kann ein gut modelliertes Flugzeug auch schon mal 60€ kosten


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. März 2012)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht viele die solche Simulationen spielen, deshalb müssen die Preise der DLCs hoch sein sonst lohnt sich das für die Entwickler nicht.(die dlcs kann man ja auch kaufen wenn sie in Angebot sind). Bei Flugsimulatoren kann ein gut modelliertes Flugzeug auch schon mal 60€ kosten


 Sry, aber das rechtfertigt keine 1322€ für ein komplettes Spiel! 
Meiner Meinung nach sind diese Kosten durchaus einer Bemerkung wert.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Thallassa (12. März 2012)

Naja, das ist ja nur der Paketpreis über den speziellen Link, Steam vergreift sich bei sowas oft...
Einfach alles einzeln rein und man zahlt... 100€? Zu faul zum rechnen.

Aber: WER SPIELT SO EINEN MÜLL?! Da starre ich lieber eine Wand an, das ist interessanter o_O
Meine Fresse. Du klingst auch sehr begeistert davon, das Spiel in deinem Account zu haben - wobei du finde ich kein einziges gutes genannt hast *g
Aber jeder hat Schandflecken im Steam, du nen oberlahmen trainsimulator, ich Kane & Lynch 2, andere wieder anderen Mist.


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. März 2012)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Naja, das ist ja nur der Paketpreis über den speziellen Link, Steam vergreift sich bei sowas oft...
> Einfach alles einzeln rein und man zahlt... 100€? Zu faul zum rechnen.
> (...)


 Schau mal nach, es sind 99 DLCs. Ich bekomme nicht alle in einen Warenkorb! o_0

Gute Spiele in meinem Steamaccount? Deus Ex Human Revolution, Borderlands, Just Cause 2, Magicka, Serious Sam komplett, Audiosurf, GTA komplett, Mafia und Saints Row 2+3. Ist da etwas für dich dabei? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Ich 15 (12. März 2012)

Das komplette Spiel kostet keine 1322  das sind die dlcs und die kann man nicht micht den DLCs anderer Spiele vergleichen. Dann könnte man sich ja auch nie FSX kaufen da ja alle Addons/DLCs sicherlich mehr als 1322€ kosten... Man kauft sich halt die DLCs die man haben möchte(die Lokomotiven/Flugzeuge mit denen man auch wirklich fahren/fliegen möchte). Beim Steam Sale gab es glaube ich 80% Rabatt auf alle DLCs. Solange es Leute gibt die bereit sind soviel Geld dafür auszugeben und an den Spiel ihren Spaß haben, gibt es meiner Meinung nichts daran auszusetzen. Die Zielgruppe spielt wohl auch kaum andere Spiele und dürfte älter sein(also arbeiten) 

PS: nein ich spiele keine Simulatoren


----------



## Thallassa (12. März 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Schau mal nach, es sind 99 DLCs. Ich bekomme nicht alle in einen Warenkorb! o_0
> 
> Deus Ex Human Revolution, Just Cause 2



Leck mich fett o_O Das hatte ich nicht nachgeschaut. Aber mal grob nachgerechnet ists immer noch ne Abzocke, einzeln kommen die DLCs vielleicht auf 800€ - 1000€

Und naja, du musst es mir ja nicht rechtmachen, ich bin sowieso recht anspruchsvoll und wählerisch was [meine] Spiele angeht ^^

Aber die DLC_Flut geht mir ohnehin ziemlich auf die Nerven.
Ich meine, 1 - 2 sind ja echt cool, aber ab einer zweistelligen Anzahl von DLCs hört der Spaß auf


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. März 2012)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> (...)


Dir hat keiner das Spielen von Simulatoren unterstellt. 
 Aber beim neuen CoD(welches ich sowieso schei_e finde...) kosten die DLCs nicht so viel, ich wollte es nur mal anmerken.



Thallassa schrieb:


> (...)


 Die "DLC-Flut" stört mich auch sehr.
Zum Glück sind meine Spiele davon größtenteils befreit, meinen ersten DLC habe ich mit Deus Ex: Human Revolution gekauft.
Nur habe ich das Spiel blind gekauft und nach 8 Stunden gedacht: "GOIEL!!", und der DLC war im Angebot, die 5€ hatte ich noch auf dem Steamkonto...

Generell habe ich nichts gegen DLCs. Aber wenn sie etwas kosten, geht es schon los.
DLCs zu Release angekündigt bzw. verfügbar -> Warum nicht direkt ins Spiel einbinden? Heute kosten die Spiele doch so viel...
DLC wie bei BF3 mit Back2Karkand -> Man wird, wenn man "richtig" spielen will zum Kauf gezwungen, da man ansonsten nicht auf allen Servern spielen kann.

Mich nervt einfach, dass es nicht mehr reicht, sich ein Spiel zu kaufen. Nein, man soll andauernd dazukaufen.
Die Spieleindustrie entwickelt sich mehr und mehr zur Casualcashcow...

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Dir hat keiner das Spielen von Simulatoren unterstellt.
> Aber beim neuen CoD(welches ich sowieso schei_e finde...) kosten die DLCs nicht so viel, ich wollte es nur mal anmerken.
> 
> 
> ...



Das habe ich auch schon öfters gesagt das man quasi gezwungen wird sich X oder Y zu kaufen um nicht permant Serverhopping zu betreiben weil gerade eine Karte läuft die man nicht hat. Ist ja ähnlich bei den Free - Play - Games, wenn du etwas mehr erreichen willst heißt es zahlen


----------

